# Snowex Vee Pro



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a few questions on the SnowEx aka TrynEx. 

When did these units first come out ? What improvements have they made on them since they came 1st out. If it doesn't have the express mount can you get the unit out of your truck easily ?

What should i look out for when buying a used one 2002 model.

Thanks any good or bad feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## tileman (Mar 2, 2003)

*vepro*

Hi Grassman Welcome to plowsite.
The vepro came about 2001 2002 season. There have been some up grades, don't know what they all are but I did talk to an engineer at the plant last winter early spring. The one I have had all of the up grades from last year. The hardest thing about taking the unit out of the truck is unbolting it from the bed of the truck. The unit only weights about 400# empty. If you check the search you will find a long post on this unit.

Good luck

I love mine

Tileman


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

Grassman - 
We have two of the V-pros. Used them both last winter and had no problems with them. I also don't know of what improvements they have made, but I can tell you this: one of my locations is a couple miles from their factory, and I know the owner from other business dealings. He took away one of our used spreaders last spring to have the factory measure it for wear and do a bunch of testing, and gave me back a new one last week as a replacement at no charge. This tells me that they are constantly refining their product and trying to make t better.
Bottom line for me is: does the darn thing work. I answer yes.
Two men can remove it and store it. No big deal. I don't know the cost for a used one, though.
Good luck,
Dave


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

I went to a local dealer who carried the V-pros. He said they didn't have any left and they had been recalled by the factory. He then tried to sell me a Diamond v box. Not sure if there was any truth to what he said or if he was just trying to move what he had in the yard.


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

Progrounds

Thanks for the reply. I have seen a few here in my area of canada, not many on the trucks thou out here, just mainly at the dealers. I have heard stories that they jam up and stuff.. I think i might go with a GAS unit next year because i dont think i will plow this year. 

Thanks anyhow thou..

Dave G . :waving:


----------



## natureboy (Nov 19, 2003)

I just got a vee pro this year. I put the 8 foot model in my Dodge Ram short box and still fits. Used it last week and worked fine. Loaded 1.35 tons in it. Only thing is I had to keep the vibrate feature on at all times or salt would stick and not make it to the spreader. Not a big deal though. Worked great. I love the fact that you can take spreader off when not in use.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Just picked up the Vee Pro 8000 unit myself...............

I made sure to get the "opti-flow" kit which basically is a second vibrator and a smaller baffle which sits a top the auger. Also have the express mount kit which will save much time and effort to install/remove with each threat of snow.

Since our last 3-6" snow storm turned out to be RAIN, who pays the weather forecasters????????????? and WHY?????????????
I didnt have a chance to test the unit out yet but truly looks like a well engineered unit.

I'll let you know how things go.............

ChicagoSnow


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks kinda small.. I like the fact it can come off easy thou..


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

It works well............

After a light snow fall had a chance to apply roughly 4 yards of wet bulk salt with the Trynex 8000.

I want to start by saying be sure to keep the main salt baffle over the auger, the installation that was performed went well but the "opti-flow" kit baffle which is about half the length of the stock baffle was installed instead and after loading 1 yard of bulk salt, about 1/2 a yard was laying on the pavement below the spinner??? The opti-flow baffle will not cover the auger salt opening to the chute/spinner(meant for sand/salt mixture). I put the original primary baffle on, all is well!

I had a friend stand in back of the truck to tell me if there is any salt leakage after backing up hard several times to a stop...... no salt leakage/loss with the stock baffle....... problem solved.

I think the installing dealer really had no experience to tell me the best arrangement of baffles, settings, etc., just means a little more time experimenting myself.

The dealer is sending me yet another "bulk salt" baffle to be installed against the main baffle to lessen amount of salt(or weight possibly???) resting on auger. We'll see if I need to use the "bulk salt" baffle?

Very nice unity - cleans up as good as new!

ChicagoSnow


----------



## DadnSon (Nov 29, 2003)

My buddy bought the same unit and we put it to use for the first time yesterday.
It worked great except, it doesn't seem to cast out salt at the 40 ft range that SnowEx claims. He had that thing going at full speed and the spread seemed to be the width of his F250 and roughly 5 ft to each side (aprox. 16 ft total).

Plus, the plug has a tendency to loosen up and causes the vibrator to quit.

Investigation under way.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

Well, time for my feedback. hope to H...L that you dont have to have warrenty work done. you'll have fun with that and trying to get em to fix it. ive noticed that they made a few new changes for the better, after noticing their errors in engineering, unfortunitly i have last years model with the old style everything.

i had to build side racks for mine to hold another 1/2 yrd in my 8000, having that 1 1/2 size makes it odd loading it with a one yard bucket.

ive noticed that some of you have said something about a second vibrator on it?!? im gonna have to look into those, cause my vibrator does pleasure me enough (har har), i mean make the salt move enough.

as far as the 40' spread, i would ahve to agree that its more like 15 to 16 foot spread, and correct me if im wrong about 50% of the salt comes off the passenger side, so over,lapping is required on the drives side.

also i heard from someone that they spray Pam on their hopper because its plastic before every re-load, has anyone heard anything about this? im curious to know if it works, cuz youd have to take the screen off it to get to the sides.

Well thats all i have for now, all in all i understand that most products have problems their first year out, and this is no exception! just would be nice if the company would work with ya if something breaks under warrenty, and find out that they knew it was bad to begin with.

tis my thoughts
Phil Kent


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I just bought a vee 8000 am for now am very happy with it

It sit's on my 96 Dodge (8800) all winter in my shop. I am wondering how long it will take to burn out the motors/vibrator.

It seem's to me that it might be a good idea to buy a whole spinner assembly, in case of an accident or if the motor burns out just because you can quickly change it.

I don't use the 2 brackets that should be mounted to the bed, I bought 10,000 ratchet straps that seem to do the job.

Big advantages, 2 guys can take it on/off, no gas, little rust and the spinner comes off, so you can pull a trailer or run it through a car wash when you are done for the day.

As fare as the capacity, stop and do the math - 400lb spreader plus 2000lbs of salt is a lot of weight- most pick-up trucks would be over loaded. Even if you had a standard metal v-box you should not completely load it because a metal spreader weighs 800-900lbs.
Not that most of us care if we are over loaded- I Don't


----------

